# Fifth wheel tow vehicle less than 19 feet long



## el tuno (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm interested in purchasing a 5th wheel in the next year or so, but was discouraged to learn that the Dodge Ram 2500 I had picked out as the tow vehicle will not fit in my 19' deep garage, nor will any other similar class pickup. 

Has anyone else confronted this problem? 

(My 5th wheel will be in the 34', 12,000 pound neighborhood ..)


----------

